# How to tackle some lacquer peel



## id0ru (Aug 9, 2016)

I have a few bits of lacquer peel. Coming from the edge where the quarter panel glass meets the bodywork. I want to stop it spreading and maybe protect it a bit. I had thought maybe using a very fine grit wet and dry to remove what's flaking without damaging any surrounding paint and then using a bit of spray clearcoat on the area to protect it for a while. Then maybe finish off with some G3 compound. Would this work? Any tips or instructionals on how to proceed?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

There was a repair done in a similar fashion in the "what detailing have you done today?" thread, post #2957.


----------



## id0ru (Aug 9, 2016)

Cheers. Ok so I guess i'm on the right track. Never sanded or compounded paint before so I am a little hesitant to say the least. Don't want to make things worse.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

If you've accepted you may need to go to a bodyshop, you've not much to lose...


----------



## id0ru (Aug 9, 2016)

It's nowhere near that bad yet and in reality I can't afford to take it to the bodyshop. I could probably live with it but I partly got the car to learn skills like these


----------

